# LR5 - Problem with Healing/Clone Brush



## frdjohns (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm having an issue with the Healing/Clone brush in Light Room 5 (not LR5.2RC) that I'm hoping someone can help me with.

 First of all, the rest of LR runs perfectly fine for the most part.  However, when I try  to use the spot healing/clone tool, it seems to momentarily freeze, then  move, then freeze again.  It's very "jumpy", making it very hard to  position and move.  It almost seems like my computer can't handle the  processing requirements - yet all of the other tools run fast and fine.  As it is right now, I don't bother even trying the healing/clone tool as  it is virtually useless to me as is.

Once I've used the healing/clone tool, LR5 seems to run a bit slower, and the longer I use it, the slower it gets.  Sometimes after using it for a while, it's best to just close and reopen LR5, at which point it runs normally again.

 I never had issues with the spot healing brush in LR4, so this came with the new version.

 FWIW - I can open PS CS6, clone and heal all day long on large files  with many layers and have no issues.  But it is kind of inconvenient to  have to open CS6 to make minor spot corrections and then return to LR.

 My computer is running Windows 7 64bit, with an Intel I7 processor and 16GB of ram.

 Anyone else have this issue or have an ideal what may be causing it?

 Thanks,            __________________
 Fred


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 5, 2013)

Do you apply Lens Corrections before attempting to use the Heal/Clone tool? If you do, try leaving lens corrections until after your other edits....it's been widely reported that LC can have a performance impact, especially on the Heal/Clone tool. I've certainly noticed an impact in LR5.


----------



## frdjohns (Aug 5, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Do you apply Lens Corrections before attempting to use the Heal/Clone tool? If you do, try leaving lens corrections until after your other edits....it's been widely reported that LC can have a performance impact, especially on the Heal/Clone tool. I've certainly noticed an impact in LR5.



Thanks Jim, I'll try that.  Yes, in fact having the lens correction profile turned on is part of the preset that I apply when I import.  I have one preset for daylight, sunny, sport images, one for nature/Landscape images, and others for applying custom curve adjustments, etc.  So every image imports with the Lens correction profile on, among other things.  

Sometimes the Lens Correction can have a significant impact on vignetting, so I hate to make changes in the Basic or Curves module first when the entire image may change it's appearance after using Lens Correction.  Then I'll have to go back and tweak the corrections.  

Seems like this problem defeats the purpose of applying presets during import or using synchronization - if I have to go back and apply only Lens Corrections after processing a large group of images.

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll give it a try and see what happens.

Regards,
Fred


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 5, 2013)

The lens corrections performance impact is about the distortion correction, not the vignetting correction. So if you prefer, instead of disabling lens corrections, just set the Distortion slider in the Profile tab to zero, as well as the sliders under Transform in the Manual tab. (I have a preset that does this to make it easy.)


----------



## frdjohns (Aug 5, 2013)

Mark - so you are saying I can leave the Lens Correction profile set to enabled (or turned on) and just ensure that the distortion slider is set to 0 instead of the default of 100?

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 5, 2013)

Right. The performance issue is that distortion corrections stretch some pixels and shrink others; circular spots on the sensor are no longer circular, so that requires considerable processing power. If you avoid these kinds of corrections, the performance impact is minimized. Vignetting only has a tonal impact, so it has no effect on spot removal performance.


----------



## Gene_mtl (Aug 6, 2013)

If I can tag along on this question.

Mark, If you turn off distortion, how do you go back and put it back on? And along with that, how would one create presets to do the turning off & on?

TIA


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 6, 2013)

To create a preset, start with a photo at the defaults (press Reset), then adjust what you want to adjust. Press the + in the Presets panel header, select the items you want to include (and only those items), give it a name, and press Create.

You can create a preset to set just the Profile distortion slider to zero, and create another to set it to 100. But if you're just doing one slider, it's probably easier to just adjust that slider. You could create a preset that sets all of the relevant sliders to 0, but there's no good way to create a preset to set the Manual sliders to appropriate non-zero values.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 6, 2013)

Mark, wouldn't simply turning off/on the Lens Corrections using the panel switch be another option, i.e. apply LC during import as now, develop picture as normal until wanting to use the clone/heal tool, click the LC panel switch, finish with the clone/heal tool, turn the LC panel back on?

Or does that risk creating other problems?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 6, 2013)

That would work, Jim, but Fred wanted to see profile-based Vignetting corrections done before he plays with the Basic panel.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry, guess I wasn't clear as that's what I meant....apply the Lens Corrections as now, do the Basic panel/Tone Curve changes, then (if Clone/Heal work is needed) turn off the LC panel first, do the brush work, turn it back on.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh, yes, that's exactly what I do if I want to do spot corrections after having done lens corrections.


----------



## frdjohns (Aug 6, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Sorry, guess I wasn't clear as that's what I meant....apply the Lens Corrections as now, do the Basic panel/Tone Curve changes, then (if Clone/Heal work is needed) turn off the LC panel first, do the brush work, turn it back on.



This would work for me as well; most of my images do not require clone/heal work.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Gene_mtl (Aug 10, 2013)

Any help in creating a preset that turns off Lens correction woudl be appreciated. I can't seem to do so.

TIA


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 10, 2013)

Here is a preset that will turn off the panel switch for the Lens Correction panel. Save it in a file called "Lens Corrections Off.lrtemplate" in your Develop Presets folder.


```
s = {
    id = "4A52F74B-C716-417D-9158-5B7EC2EE9534",
    internalName = "Lens Corrections Off",
    title = "Lens Corrections Off",
    type = "Develop",
    value = {
        settings = {
            EnableLensCorrections = false,
        },
        uuid = "E797E48B-593A-4261-B1A0-A993BB7B80CB",
    },
    version = 0,
}
```
But it's probably easier to just flip the switch...


----------



## Gene_mtl (Aug 10, 2013)

A BIG *Thank You* to Mark for the help.  I mustn't have enough monitor real estate since I need to scroll down that back up to access the Lens correction panel from the Basic panel.  Okay, I'll admit it, I'm lazy. <Grin>

Again, Thank You, kind Sir.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 10, 2013)

No problem! One solution to the "not enough real estate" problem is to work in Solo Mode (right-click any panel header to select it).


----------

